# Need Information for Murray garden tractor



## bossman3961 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Need Information for Murray Lawn tractor*

I got a murray 16hp twin 4 speed i believe its a garden tractor. model#1-41660x12.date of manufactor-1064.i think the deck is a 42"cut the model#for the deck is 80-4200,date of manu.is 0050.i'm trying to fix it up and was wondering if anyone knows where i can download or view some information on the mower.i have tried to look up for some illustrated parts list for the deck and mower but not having any luck.If anyone knows where i can get some info.please post it.nothing on the murray website for this model
thanks for helping
bossman


----------



## bossman3961 (Feb 20, 2007)

sorry its a lawn tractor instead of garden tractor


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Do you have the engine numbers?


----------



## kita1198 (Apr 5, 2008)

*murray 16 hp garden tractor*

I have the same tractor, had it for serveral years. I did rebuild the mower deck a few years ago. Was able to find most parts.


----------

